# DIY livery Winslow/Buckingham Area



## Trot_On_Dressage (9 January 2015)

Hi Everyone

As title really. I'm looking for suggestions for DIY livery around Winslow/Buckingham area. Large or small, must have an arena, ideally indoor but not necessary, and have nice liveries! 

Please help!


----------



## neddy man (9 January 2015)

four within a 10 mile radius on wwwliverylist.co.uk  also try www.liveryfinder.co.uk


----------



## Carefreegirl (15 January 2015)

PM Digital angel, she's at Winslow I believe.


----------

